# Tried using some of Recycled Pallets



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

hi all
I have made these mirrors and table from pallets. This time i tried stain and its not as good as i expected. Anyways its my first attempt so i guess things will get better in my future projects. 

Obaid


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'm kinda digging the mirrors , pretty good considering the material you had to work with


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks pretty darn good to me. Keep it up.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

We all seem to be our own worst critics... Those look pretty good from where I'm sitting.


----------



## Bryan Rocker (Jul 10, 2014)

I like the looks of them all, the difference on the clear ones could be which side of the board you had facing out. Great reuse pallets!!! I took down the north privacy fence that was probably 25 years or so old and cut out all the rotten spots and have already made a bird house out of it......


Great job again!!!!!

Bryan


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

I agree with the others, looks pretty darn good to me too. Staining in itself is a special endeavor as I'm learning and becoming somewhat fasincated with.

Jerry


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I like the little end table; it sort of has that 'Campaign Chest' thing going on.
https://www.google.ca/search?q=camp...2F8i4ogTQgIHwBg&ved=0CB4QsAQ&biw=1112&bih=532
Just a suggestion but maybe some brass accents?


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

Thank you all for the kind words. Its always good to hear compliments from senior fellows. 

I think staining is much harder/difficult as compared to paint, it takes much longer time and a lot of practice to get what you require from your project to finally appear, that's why i never had the courage to do it but this time I tried. 

I am talking about the mirror in the third picture where I tried stain to be darker on the corners but I missed something or it could be choosing the wrong side of the pallet so it didn't get that look I wanted but after all its good.

I am already on a new project of making a coffee table, I'll let you know guys when its done.

Thanks again.

Obaid


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm just the echo...
nicely done...


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

I would have to agree with the rest of the comments, looks good to me

This is one of the many things I have made out of pallets.

Harold


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Obaid
Looks good, really do not see a problem.
If you are having trouble with botching ( dark lite spots ) in the US we use a product call wood conditioner it makes wood stain evenly. it is apply before staining


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

You have done well, Obaid.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job Obaid.


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

Semipro said:


> Obaid
> Looks good, really do not see a problem.
> If you are having trouble with botching ( dark lite spots ) in the US we use a product call wood conditioner it makes wood stain evenly. it is apply before staining


Thanks John
Yes for sure I will use the wood conditioner in future but first I have search where I can get it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Carpenter12 said:


> Thanks John
> Yes for sure I will use the wood conditioner in future but first I have search where I can get it.


use a gel-stain instead...

thinned down varnish as wood conditioner/washcoat. 

Make your own washcoat out of your topcoat, your sealer or shellac. Reduce your coating so that you end up with 3% to 5% solids by volume. Spray it on evenly. It dries to the touch within minutes and it is ready for scuffing (320 grit or 220 grit if you do not mind more bite of the wiping stain into the wood). Now you are ready to stain....

The link below explains how to calculate the solids content of the washcoat. Try 5% and see how it works. If you get blotching, try a higher solids. You will likely find that solid wood needs a washcoat with higher solids content than ply. Do a sample or three, the larger the better, to test the washcoat. Small samples can look deceivingly good...

How to Prevent Blotching Using a Washcoat - Wood End Grain Raised Panel Door Furniture Stain Staining Dyes Dying

Blotch Control to Rule Them All | The Wood Whisperer


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Great job on the re-use of the pallets.
One concern I would have when re-using pallets is, what was stored on them previously? Chemicals would be of a big concern especially when cutting or sanding.


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> use a gel-stain instead...
> 
> thinned down varnish as wood conditioner/washcoat.
> 
> ...


Thank you, that's great help


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

Iceman567 said:


> Great job on the re-use of the pallets.
> One concern I would have when re-using pallets is, what was stored on them previously? Chemicals would be of a big concern especially when cutting or sanding.


Ted, I have no idea what exactly they were used for before. I asked the seller and he was also unaware of it. My wild guess, Karachi is a big port and many of shipments get here everyday and these pallets are mostly used for packing machines and spare parts and yes it could be any thing like chemicals but they don't get in direct interaction with the wood. 

That all what i can say right now.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

Looks very nice. Do you own a planer, or a long hand plane? If not, investigate either getting one, or making a wooden one. A fellow on TDPRI.com just made a long wooden plane, and the results to create a fine finished piece of wood are amazing. Old school technology, but it still works. Here's the link:
The making of a wood jointer plane - Telecaster Guitar Forum


----------



## John Bradshaw (Sep 12, 2010)

Good Job!


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Obaid...........it all looks great! Here's a similar thought (try to pay attention to the woodworking, not the woodworker).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jl6db8yeP2o&list=UU4v2tQ8GqP0RbmAzhp4IFkQ


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Do not know why you are not proud of every example as they very nice, now if I can just find the pallet wood bin a Lowes I'm in business.

Nice job - baker


----------



## BIG OLD TIM (May 13, 2014)

Great looking table and mirrors! I also like the rustic rough look of pallet wood. Its a more natural look! 
Oh yeah, what Richard Baker said about Lowes...They throw away a ton a week of lumber that's usable! The wood they get between stacks of sheetrock, OSB, etc. is a 2x2x48"" and its free for the asking. I have used it on lots of projects. Check it out guys!
Tim


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

mgdesigns said:


> Looks very nice. Do you own a planer, or a long hand plane? If not, investigate either getting one, or making a wooden one. A fellow on TDPRI.com just made a long wooden plane, and the results to create a fine finished piece of wood are amazing. Old school technology, but it still works. Here's the link:
> The making of a wood jointer plane - Telecaster Guitar Forum


Thanks Mark, You are right here about the planer, i don't have one but i'll get it soon. Its cheap here, the local store make it on order. 

The blog you sent showed every detail of making it, that's great help, thanks again.


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

BIG OLD TIM said:


> Great looking table and mirrors! I also like the rustic rough look of pallet wood. Its a more natural look!
> Oh yeah, what Richard Baker said about Lowes...They throw away a ton a week of lumber that's usable! The wood they get between stacks of sheetrock, OSB, etc. is a 2x2x48"" and its free for the asking. I have used it on lots of projects. Check it out guys!
> Tim


I wish I could get it free here. The local industries sell it almost for free you just have to pay for the transportation, I tried many people but they only sell it to the local dealers don't give the opportunity to any individual.


----------



## BIG OLD TIM (May 13, 2014)

Obaid, I wish I could send some to you but that transportation is really high to you! We have local companies that stack the Pallets outside in their parking lot and have a sign on the pile PLEASE TAKE. A friend of mine got about 30 pallets and laid them out in the yard and let the termites have their way with them for a month or so and then washed the with a water hose and striped the wood off and got it clean and put it on the walls in a brickwork pattern and it looked fantastic!! The termites left a pattern of grooves that no wood carver could duplicate! (We have a lot of termites here in west Texas.) Just keep looking, there is wood to be had somewhere out there!
TIM


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

Thank you, that's very generous of you. You are right I'll keep looking around.


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

A friend from the forum ask me if I had any drawings of these mirrors and table, I am sharing the work plan with you guys. I do that in my spare time so I tried to make it very simple.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

That is one beautiful piece of furniture. Outstanding work.


----------



## Canuk67 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi I have to agree with the others your work looks good. I agree with your taste regarding the stain - it hides the grain more than I like so I most always stay with a lighter finish. I made a pallet table which I will post but will have to reduce the size of the photo. Nice work though


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Your work is incredible. You certainly the bar here.


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

Canuk67 said:


> Hi I have to agree with the others your work looks good. I agree with your taste regarding the stain - it hides the grain more than I like so I most always stay with a lighter finish. I made a pallet table which I will post but will have to reduce the size of the photo. Nice work though


That is a pretty nice and easy to make table, I'll add this to my to do list. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------

